# The main word: NEW



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

20, Female, Birmingham, AL. Yep, I'm new. Slightly obvious from my lack of posts and the main word thrown around in this section, which is NEW. haha. Just lookin to chat... I haven't smoked in...hrm...5 months..and it is KILLING ME. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## kermit2692 (Jan 18, 2013)

hmm...people dont have much to say here off the main topic seeing as how its a grey area....why no smoke so long?! why randomly join riu? lol


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

Well ...I joined because I can't talk to my fiance about it because he's 100000000% against it...and that is also the reason i no smoke in so long  I am seiously considering starting back though....I don't get drug tested at my yaab and well...I crave it. lol


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well tell him to take you the way you are or he can sit their and pout while you get high lol...thats me anyway


----------



## kermit2692 (Jan 18, 2013)

alabama, early 20s....bet he chews...hypocrite lol no i dont know that im jp....too young to have an "i care what you do" relationship!! convince him of the power of the plant and smoke that herb like its gonna smoke you!!! lol


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

Haa I've thought about it. lol We dated before I started smoking, took a year off, and in that year I began smoking weed ...when we got back I was a whole new monster. I also quit smoking cigarettes cold turkey around the same time...I feel like hitting my head against a brick wall somedays


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

kermit2692 said:


> alabama, early 20s....bet he chews...hypocrite lol no i dont know that im jp....too young to have an "i care what you do" relationship!! convince him of the power of the plant and smoke that herb like its gonna smoke you!!! lol


Actually, he's one of those very RARE ones that doesn't lol he's squeeky clean sadly. nothing to hold against him. haha. But i've been in some trouble the last year... I have been trying to get him to smoke with me for the past 5 months


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

Smoke it up then lol...no one is worth not being yourself


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Smoke it up then lol...no one is worth not being yourself


 true that. haha. I need some new buddies.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jan 18, 2013)

smoking pot keeps me out of trouble lol...cant cause trouble when your hanging out with a few people stuck to the couch


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

TRUE THAT. I will use that as a Pro....I will make a pro's and con's list and present it to him...Pro's; Gain weight, helps me eat, helps me sleep, not as depressed, not going anywhere...
Cons: Illegal...lol


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

What is his reasoning as to why you shouldn't smoke? Me and my girl went through this and argued multiple times but she eventually realized im gonna be who i am regardless, told her from the beginning "i smoke weed everyday, if thats not what you want there's the door" i won't beat around the bush with anyone


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

His only reasonin is because it's illegal. I'm a freakin stripper for crying out loud, most of the girls snort crack and shoot up heroin for pete's sake. lol


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

The only cons are its illegal (if that applies to you) and some money...other than that their aren't any cons lol


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah i'd smoke to if i was strippin...shit ain't easy


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

That is the only con!! haha


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Yeah i'd smoke to if i was strippin...shit ain't easy


It's decent pay, great on the body(as far as being in shape) as long as you set boundaries and don't let them get crossed, it's a pretty fun job.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's a thought...light a blunt and suck his dick, if he still has a problem with it idk what to tell you...or say it makes you horny lol (sry about the explicit content lol) but if any man is still trying to make a point while doing that he'll be a tough nut to crack


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

3milyRi said:


> It's decent pay, great on the body(as far as being in shape) as long as you set boundaries and don't let them get crossed, it's a pretty fun job.


Decent pay? Lol i knew strippers that were bringing home 5-10k a month and sometimes that much in a week, and woman don't have power my ass


----------



## kermit2692 (Jan 18, 2013)

and he has a problem with you smoking....sure is focused on whats important here...if you ever need some constructive criticism on your job skills or just need an audience im always here for you  loljk


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

funny story it kind of does ha! I'm not worried about explicit content. We're all adults on here and I am a stripper. lol

**EDIT** and LMAO


----------



## kermit2692 (Jan 18, 2013)

lol....tough nut to crack...you made punny


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

kermit2692 said:


> lol....tough nut to crack...you made punny


Haha you caught that huh? I laughed lol


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

AHH I didn't notice that til just now. lol that was a good one.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 18, 2013)

if wife/girlfriend said couldn't smoke...

this is what she would be seeing..


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

3milyRi said:


> funny story it kind of does ha! I'm not worried about explicit content. We're all adults on here and I am a stripper. lol
> 
> **EDIT** and LMAO


Well then smoke one and fuck him retarded lol can't think of a better pro to add to the category than it makes me horny and want to suck somethin...make sure you put that at the bottom of your list so its the only one he'll remember


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds about right guys. Thanks. I will try this on him tomorrow. lol It's gonna go something like...I eat, I can sleep, gain some weight, oh and it makes me super fuckin horny so I'll want it all the time and never stop riding. and the cons are, it's illegal, and if I do it you might be a little sore...think that'll get him?


----------



## kermit2692 (Jan 18, 2013)

lmao...award for oddest conversation ive randomly been a part of in the middle of the night....welllll anyway good to see more ppl my age around here and especially females  .....dont be a stranger lady!!


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the friendly advice and convo! Def made my night! lol and i agree, oddest and most random going down in the books


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

3milyRi said:


> Sounds about right guys. Thanks. I will try this on him tomorrow. lol It's gonna go something like...I eat, I can sleep, gain some weight, oh and it makes me super fuckin horny so I'll want it all the time and never stop riding. and the cons are, it's illegal, and if I do it you might be a little sore...think that'll get him?


It would work on me lol...my first response would be who has some and how long til it takes effect? Kermit i would have to say the same...oddest convo i've had on here but funny, and im gonna want a report to tell me how that works for you lmao


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll for sure keep ya'll updated.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck


----------

